# Shenstone's Chapel



## jsp77 (Feb 27, 2017)

*History*

Shenstone's Chapel is constructed witj roughcast brick, plain tile roofs. Gothic revival building in the form of a church with cylindrical west tower and 2-bay 'nave'. Tower has 3 pointed windows with cast iron frames, each side of the nave has a panelled and nail studded door with 4-centred arch, and a mural cupboard with acutely pointed arch and boarded door; full-height pointed eastern entrance with double door, nail studded and formerly half-glazed. Interior. Pointed arch to apsidal chamber within the tower. Erected in memory of William Shenstone who worked on the landscaping of the grounds during the 1750's and 60's

Been meaning to pop in and take a look for a while now, it took a bit of searching in the wood but eventually found it, was quite supprised just how tidy it was. I first went to the top of the hill and there are some lovely views there, I have added a few at end of report. Wasn't the best day for photographing landscapes but i think they came out ok.​
*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/SrCqHG


https://flic.kr/p/RVsFgU


https://flic.kr/p/RVswVA


https://flic.kr/p/RVsANf


https://flic.kr/p/RVsuMN


https://flic.kr/p/SgtAHf


https://flic.kr/p/RVsozN


https://flic.kr/p/RVsk8C


https://flic.kr/p/Sj3RgV


https://flic.kr/p/Sj3Nov


https://flic.kr/p/Sgtkbd


https://flic.kr/p/Sj3HHP​
*A couple of photos showing the veiw from top of the hill*


https://flic.kr/p/RdyNSy


https://flic.kr/p/Sj3E2a


https://flic.kr/p/SvhM6R

*thanks for looking*


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2017)

So cute.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 27, 2017)

wow !! Crackin find and well photo'd !! Is this the Shenstone in Leicestershire ?


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 27, 2017)

That is lovely mate, some stunning shots there, really like the ones of the door hanging off slightly. Great report, really enjoyed that.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 27, 2017)

Aww so sweet, I'm going to have to visit this one! Beautifully captured


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Aww so sweet, I'm going to have to visit this one! Beautifully captured



Thanks Rubex, I new you would like this one




Brewtal said:


> That is lovely mate, some stunning shots there, really like the ones of the door hanging off slightly. Great report, really enjoyed that.



Thanks Brewtal


----------



## smiler (Feb 27, 2017)

Well researched find JSP, its a sweet little chapel, you made a nice job of showing it off, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 27, 2017)

smiler said:


> Well researched find JSP, its a sweet little chapel, you made a nice job of showing it off, Thanks



Cheers Smiler, i did enjoy this one even though it was small, but full of character


----------



## HughieD (Feb 27, 2017)

What a superb little structure. Enjoyed that JSP.


----------



## Ferox (Feb 28, 2017)

A lovely looking little place this bud. Nice one


----------



## night crawler (Feb 28, 2017)

That is very nice, must look better on a sunny day.


----------



## darbians (Mar 2, 2017)

I rather like that. Pretty nice considering its stripped out.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 3, 2017)

Such an unusual little chapel built on the hill like that

I wonder what will ever happen to it!

Lovely report thanks.


----------



## russgarner (Mar 11, 2017)

Lovely setting, just needs a lake by the side


----------

